# starting issues Help!



## 2003_PSD (May 23, 2008)

I am new to this forum so I hope you can understand me? 
I have a 9n high-low that I have been having a hard time starting. I have replaced the carburetor completely cleaned the fuel lines and all filters. Replaced the distributor even though I don’t think it is needed I have set the timing at least 3 times checking point gap each time. I tried to check the coil or magneto to see if it is putting out the right volts I am not sure were about that I do get a faint blue spark with a spark plug. I do know its compression is not where it should be but if I pull started it starts runs real good & starts real easy. I still have the 6v system in place starter turns over rather slow it has been that way for at least 10 years but always started.
So what have I missed? I am stumped!!!!


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

IF this has a ballast resister in the ignition primary, try jumping across it when starting.


----------



## 2003_PSD (May 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bill Kapaun _
> *IF this has a ballast resister in the ignition primary, try jumping across it when starting. *


Thanks I will give that a try I however look at the resistor it seemed ok.
Bill


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

The problem seems to be-
These are old starters etc. and just don't crank like new. Add a few connections with a slight amount of resistance, and the voltage to the coil just drops too low to give a good spark.
Part of the problem on the 6V systems is that the battery cable has been replaced by one with too small of a gauge. 6V starters require a lot more AMPS to do the same work as a 12V.

Also, remove the jumper when it's running, or else point life will be short!

I have a friend with an 8N?, and the jumper wire with 2 alligator clips is part of his starting procedure!
His engine will start cold, but once it's warmed up to any degree, he needs the jumper.


----------



## 2003_PSD (May 23, 2008)

That sounds right i was able to start with jumper but hot it did not start.
Would it help to clean the starter up?
Thanks again Bill


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

About the only "cheap" things you can do is clean every connection on the crank circuit to shiny metal.
Ground straps etc.....

Do you have an volt meter?
If so, I can give some relatively simple instructions to check for voltage drop over a connection.
Those 0.1V drops here & there add up fast on a 6V circuit!

IF you do have a meter, it makes things easier if you can make up a spare set of test leads with alligator clips. It's kind of like adding a 3rd & 4th hand.


----------



## 2003_PSD (May 23, 2008)

*Thanks*

I do have a volt meter and I was going there next cleaning leads.
Thanks again I have worked on this tractor for the 10 years I have had it and completely rewired it I am just going to have to go back to the bacises I guess.
You have been a great help Thanks.
Bill


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Besides the cranking circuit, also check for voltage drops in the ignition circuit-
Obscure spots like-
Distributor breaker plate to distributor body, body to engine block etc.

Another place in the crank circuit is the starter motor itself. IF the bushings are worn, it can have a large effect.
Also the motor ground to engine block. "Shine it up" with a piece of emery cloth.

Like I mentioned, a multitude of slight voltage drops adds up!


----------



## 2003_PSD (May 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bill Kapaun _
> *Besides the cranking circuit, also check for voltage drops in the ignition circuit-
> Obscure spots like-
> Distributor breaker plate to distributor body, body to engine block etc.
> ...


I was able to start tractor using jumper. I will let you know how the cleaning goes.
It still was not starting after it had run.
Thank loads
Bill


----------



## 2003_PSD (May 23, 2008)

*12 volt starter*

I have found some of my problems a 12 volt starter using a 6 volt system.
Still working.
Bill


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I don't know if you've looked into it but changing it over to 12 volt system isn't too hard. Especially if you have a 12 volt starter already it may be your best bet to fix the hard charging issue.

Andy


----------



## 2003_PSD (May 23, 2008)

That is a thought but I have a new battery a working generator and all new parts unless the repairs on the starter is doable at $65 I am going to stay with the 6 volt system.
Thanks Bill


----------



## 2003_PSD (May 23, 2008)

Thanks to all that helped!
The starter was a part of it not starting.
After I used the jumper it started i at first was able to remove the jumper now when i remove the jumper it stops so i think the resistor was going out and finely lost continuity. The tractor starts real easy now.
Bill


----------



## 2003_PSD (May 23, 2008)

*up date*

The starter was the problem and the ballast resister was not making contact.
It starts like it should have from the beginning.

Thank loads
Bill


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Don't you love it when they work right!


----------

